# Wie CS5 Illustrator *.ai speichern für Corel 12



## KeyT0ast3r (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eine CS5 Illustrator *.ai so speichere das man diese ohne Probleme in Corel 12 öffnen kann ?
Mit den Exportfunktionen im Illustrator hatte ich es schon mehrfach probiert aber es war erfolglos.

Brauche diese Datei unbedingt da ich darüber einen Druck machen möchte, nur der die Aufkleber machen soll, kann die Datei leider nicht öffnen.
Vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand weiterhelfen.
Danke schonmal...

Gruß Michael


----------



## kalterjava (8. Februar 2012)

Hi Michael,

hast du es schon versucht als .eps zu speichern? Oder ggf. als PDF?

Falls du nach einer Kompatibilität zu einer Illustrator-Version beim Speichern gefragt wirst, wähle eine nicht so aktuelle Version aus. Z.B. Version 7.0 und nicht CS4 oder CS5

VG

EDIT: Der Thread sollte ins Vektor-Programme - Forum verschoben werden


----------



## smileyml (8. Februar 2012)

Am sichersten ist da das Speichern als eps in der Version 3.

Grüße Marco


----------

